# Aus Fotografie Grafik machen - wie?



## devyn (2. April 2006)

Wie kann ich (Software) solche Grafik erstellen?
Nur aus der Hand zu zeichnen, dauert es bestimmt ewig oder?
Kann ich ein Foto mit einer Kamera machen und anschliessend mit einem Software bearbeiten, dass dann so aussieht?
Kann mir Jemand Schritt für Schritt erzählen, wie ich das hin bekomme?
Wie nennt man solche Grafik?


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. April 2006)

Das sind entweder richtige Fotografien oder 3D Modelle die dann eventuell mit Photoshop(Spiegelung) nachbearbeitet wurden. Selber zeichnen ist da nicht drin ohne das du gelernter Grafiker bist oder privat unheimlich begabt bist. 

Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2006)

Also mit Illustartor kann man solche Handys auch als Vektorzeichnung erstellen. Hab ich schon Zeichnungen gleicher Quali gesehen zwar mit anderenm Motiv (War auf so einer japanischen Internetseite). Aber das was du uns zeigst ist fotografiert worden und dann mit einer Spiegelung in PS versehen worden. Anderst rechnet sich das nicht außer eben noch als 3D modelling.

GRuß


----------



## devyn (3. April 2006)

Also nur abfotografieren kommt es nie so hin.
Das habe ich schon versucht.
Achte mal auf die Schattierung, die Farbverläufe und die Oberfläche.
Da muss wohl mit Software nachverarbeitet werden.
Spiegelung ist mir schon klar, aber die Oberfläche der Bilder hin bekommen, nur wie?


----------



## HAL (2. Mai 2006)

devyn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also nur abfotografieren kommt es nie so hin.
> Das habe ich schon versucht.
> Achte mal auf die Schattierung, die Farbverläufe und die Oberfläche.
> Da muss wohl mit Software nachverarbeitet werden.
> Spiegelung ist mir schon klar, aber die Oberfläche der Bilder hin bekommen, nur wie?



Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es Fotos sind. Du brauchst halt das entsprechende Equipment, d.h. ein Lichtzelt oder sowas, wo man die Beleuchting perfekt hinbekommt, und ne unterlage, die spiegelt (weißes plexiglas) und ne gescheite Kamera. Die Spiegelungen wurden wohl nachbearbeitet (z.B. in PS), also unten "abgeschnitten".
Es sind sicher KEINE Vektorgrafiken .


----------



## Rofi (10. Mai 2006)

Hi devyn,

das ist auch mit einem Vektorprogramm wie bspw. Illustrator möglich, aber es wäre sicherlich langsamer Selbstmord   ;-]

Ciao

Rofi


----------

